# Well done the TTF 'Management'.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just wanted to say what a nice gesture it is to have the TTF banner dedicated to Jamie.

It shows how the TTF is a community and, although many of us will never meet, we do still act as one in sad times like this. Having had the pleasure of meeting Jamie on a couple of occasions I do speak personally in the great loss that his sudden death has brought upon us.

Well done to the forum 'Management' and Mods for recognising this with the banner.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

HERE HERE - I 100% agree with you on this 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes very nice touch


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to Jae and all the team supporting the TTF for the support, the banner change is much appreciated.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, a really thoughtful gesture. Well done guys. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> HERE HERE - I 100% agree with you on this
> 
> Charlie


Hey Charlie...

You know like, we're both a bit pedantic about spelling and the like? :roll:

Well...

...It's 'Hear, hear' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers buddy,

Rich :lol:


----------

